# 5000-5500 Lights?



## warreng8170 (Apr 11, 2009)

Anybody know a good place to buy color-correct light bulbs? Everything I find locally is either 2700 or 6500. I can set a custom white balance on my DSLR, but I prefer to start with lights that are close to the right color to begin with.

Thanks.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 11, 2009)

I've seen 5500K CFL bulbs at Home Depot.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Amazon.
Do a search for "5500k bulbs" also for 5400k. There's a seller there, maybe a few, that offer 4 of those bulbs for $27 or so. Best deal I found anywhere.

I found the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-L...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1239503722&sr=8-20

I'm using them now. Go to Harbor Freight or one of the BORG's and buy their cheapo clamp lights. They use standard bulb socket sizes.

Gregory


----------



## BruceA (Apr 12, 2009)

*5500k CFL bulbs*

Using this rating bulb makes a MAJOR difference in starting with optimum lighting color.  I picked up two at Home Depot, and they are working out well for me.  

They are worth hunting down!

Bruce in TN.


----------

